# Frequentare/frequentarsi



## Silvia10975

Buon giorno a tutti 

Nei vari forum italiani ho visto che questo tema è già stato ampiamente sviscerato, ma qui no.
Come si rende l'espressione "frequentare qualcuno" in spagnolo? Con il significato di approfondire una conoscenza, dove di solito c'è un interessamento a livello sentimentale e (o) fisico.
Mi viene in mente qualcosa come "estoy saliendo con..." che corrisponde a "sto uscendo con...", solo che il "frequentarsi" ha una sfumatura di interesse che l'altra espressione non mi dà.
Grazie a tutti in anticipo e buona domenica!


----------



## Puccetta

Hola!

creo que un exacto equivalente no existe, pero yo dirìa "enrollarse con alguien". Mira aquì:

*8. *prnl. coloq. Tener relaciones amorosas, normalmente pasajeras. _Se ha enrollado __CON__ una mujer mayor que él_


http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/


----------



## irene.acler

He encontrado "tratarse" también. El DRAE pone:

*3. *tr. Comunicar, relacionarse con un individuo. U. t. c. intr. y c. prnl. _Tratarse con_ _los vecinos._

*4. *tr. Tener relaciones amorosas. U. m. c. intr.

Pero no sé si efectivamente se usa o si tiene connotaciones particulares.


----------



## Silvia10975

Lo de enrollarse me suena, pero el "frequentarsi" no es pasajero. Bueno, lo es en el sentido de que luego o se llega a una relación estable o todo se acaba. "Tratarse" no lo había oído antes, pero parece acertado.
A ver si nuestros amigos hispanohablantes añaden algo


----------



## Puccetta

Como dije antés, no existe un equivalente. Mis amigos españoles me dicen "salir con alguién", que es lo que decìa Silvia. Ya sé que no es lo mismo, pero me parece que no tenemos nada mejor.


----------



## maria nicola

Una volta, in Castiglia, se non ricordo male, si diceva "estar en plan".

<Salen juntos?>
<No, bueno, es que estan en plan>

Questo per dire che era stato avviato un flirt, forse con prospettive serie ma non ancora definite.


----------



## 0scar

El *frecuentarse* existe,es bastante formal y quizás algo desusado y no solo *se frecuenta *por razones amorosas, puede ser por amistad u otro motivo.

*frecuentar**.*
(Del lat. _frequentāre_).
*3. *tr. Tratar con frecuencia a alguien.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

_Ejemplos de Google_
http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&q=frecuentarse


Pero de la manera que esta presentado este hilo el equivalente común de _frequentare/frequentarsi_ es _tener relaciones amorosas_ y _tener relaciones [sexuales]._
Cuando alguien dice _tener una relación amorosa_ es lo mismo que decir _estar de novio, _ser pareja
sentimental de alguien
Cuando alguien dice _tener relaciones _con alguien, a secas y en plural, significa tener contacto sexual. Se deja implicito que la relación es sexual.


----------



## Neuromante

Enrrollarse (Creo que tiene su propio hilo) es más parecido a Rimorchiare, así que lo descartaría completamente.

No creo que exista un equivalente, más que nada por que no tenemos esos "pasos intermedios"
De todos modos "estar saliendo" no es solo "Uscire" se usa para las parejas que aún no se han comprometido pero son fijos, casi hasta que empiezan a hablar de boda. Yo lo veo como la mejor opción.


----------



## Antpax

Neuromante said:


> Enrrollarse (Creo que tiene su propio hilo) es más parecido a Rimorchiare, así que lo descartaría completamente.
> 
> No creo que exista un equivalente, más que nada por que no tenemos esos "pasos intermedios"
> De todos modos "estar saliendo" no es solo "Uscire" se usa para las parejas que aún no se han comprometido pero son fijos, casi hasta que empiezan a hablar de boda. Yo lo veo como la mejor opción.


 
Yo también coincido en que "salir con" es lo mejor, pero no necesariamente implica un nivel de compromiso tan elevado como comentas. También puedes decir "estar con alguien", que significaría lo mismo.

"Enrollarse"/"liarse con alguien" es más ocasional, aunque puede convertirse en duradero, claro. Primero te enrollas, luego empiezas a salir, más tarde os convertís en novios y luego, puedes casarte, hacerte pareja de hecho o no.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Silvia10975

Muy bien queridos amigos, mil gracias a todos por vuestros aportes 
"Salir con" al final veo que es lo más parecido.
¡Os deseo un buen comienzo de semana!


----------



## rudmi

Potrebbe essere "mi frequento con... = estoy con...?
rud


----------



## krolaina

rudmi said:


> Potrebbe essere "mi frequento con... = estoy con...?
> rud


 
Es otra opción, claro que sí Rud. Este tema ya se discutió en mi clase y todos llegamos a una conclusión: no había una sola forma de decirlo en español. Aunque me quedo con "estoy saliendo con", recuerdo que en mi clase mucha gente dijo "me estoy viendo con" que sería casi casi lo más literal y no deja duda del sentido.


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Es otra opción, claro que sí Rud. Este tema ya se discutió en mi clase y todos llegamos a una conclusión: no había una sola forma de decirlo en español. Aunque me quedo con "estoy saliendo con", recuerdo que en mi clase mucha gente dijo "me estoy viendo con" que sería casi casi lo más literal y no deja duda del sentido.


 
Hola Krol:

Pero ¿la de "me estoy viendo con" no da la sensación de se algo más ocasional? Es decir, menos serio que "salir con". No sé, quizá sea una impresión mía, pero yo no diría "me estoy viendo con XXX más de un año" ¿no?. También me suena más a algo negativo, en el sentido de "tu mujer se está viendo con un compañero del trabajo."

No sé, a lo mejor son cosas mías.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> Hola Krol:
> 
> Pero ¿la de "me estoy viendo con" no da la sensación de se algo más ocasional? Es decir, menos serio que "salir con". No sé, quizá sea una impresión mía, pero yo no diría "me estoy viendo con XXX más de un año" ¿no?. También me suena más a algo negativo, en el sentido de "tu mujer se está viendo con un compañero del trabajo."
> 
> No sé, a lo mejor son cosas mías.


 
Hombre, depende de cómo lo uses. Y claro que suena raro "me estoy viendo con XXX más de un año", yo ahí diría: llevo viéndome con XXX más de un año. En cuanto a la segunda frase, te lo cambio: X se está viendo con el carnicero del mercado. ¿Por qué es negativo? También lo sería si dices: tu mujer está saliendo con un compañero...o no?.
Mira lo que dice Silvi en el post 4. Ya te digo que para mí es lo más parecido al "frecuantarsi", tiene un matiz picante; pero vaya, que lo más usado es "salir con", sí.


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Hombre, depende de cómo lo uses. Y claro que suena raro "me estoy viendo con XXX más de un año", yo ahí diría: llevo viéndome con XXX más de un año. En cuanto a la segunda frase, te lo cambio: X se está viendo con el carnicero del mercado. ¿Por qué es negativo? También lo sería si dices: tu mujer está saliendo con un compañero...o no?.
> Mira lo que dice Silvi en el post 4. Ya te digo que para mí es lo más parecido al "frecuantarsi", tiene un matiz picante; pero vaya, que lo más usado es "salir con", sí.


 
No sé, será que son cosas mías. Supongo que lo asocié automáticamente con "verse a escondidas", pero supongo que tienes razón.


----------



## Neuromante

"Me estoy viendo con" es solo una forma que empìeza a ser bastante arcaica (La usaban en tiempos de mis abuelos) pero aún es válida.

Lo de que parezca que se refiere a algo circunstancial se debe a una confusión "He visto a" El reflexivo "*Me*" con el presente ayuda a evitar esa impresión, por que hace referencia a "En este periodo de tiiempo"


----------

